# chromium 58.0.3029 slooooo...w [solved] it was cifsd...

## jesnow

Has anyone found the newest stable chromium to be slow as mud? New windows take many seconds to open, tabs feel like I'm watching every single pixel draw, typing this is laggy agony. Do I have some misconfig? Firefox seems to have its snap, so I don't think it's my system or net connection. 

```

Merckx jesnow # equery list chromium -p

 * Searching for chromium ...

[IP-] [  ] www-client/chromium-58.0.3029.81:0

[-P-] [ ~] www-client/chromium-59.0.3067.0:0

[-P-] [ ~] www-client/chromium-59.0.3071.29:0

[-P-] [M~] www-client/chromium-60.0.3080.5:0

[-P-] [M~] www-client/chromium-60.0.3088.3:0

```

Older chromium is out of portage already, so I'm trying ~x86 chromium. 

Anybody have any ideas?

thanks in advance, 

Jon.Last edited by jesnow on Sat May 20, 2017 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jesnow

It turned out that keeping active cifs mounts going is incredibly resounrce intensive, 

and that was what was slowing everything else down. It was "only" taking 6% of cpu, 

but stopping cifsd (NOT smbd!) cleared up the problem instantly. I was also having problems with 

kdialog "save as" taking many many seconds to load, which also cleared up. 

Marking a "solved".

----------

